# Reputable Breeders in NY and NJ or around the these areas?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Your best bet is puppy referral through the Golden Retriever Club of America

http://www.grca.org/puppyreferrals.asp

and/or your local clubs:

http://www.grca.org/localclubs.asp

There are a number of good breeders in those states, some of whom are on this forum and I am sure will chime in soon


----------



## MCHarmon (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Golden101

I have found this forum to be just wonderful and I must agree witht the previous post about the golden retriever club referrals. I just completed my research and intensive vetting process. After I determined exactly what I wanted in a breeder and puppy I used the internet, this forum, vet referrals, friend referrals, and mostly the club referral to begin vetting out which breeder would be the best to visit and go into a more advanced process. I would be happy to PM with you or e-mail you more about my sucess. We just put a deposit on a puppy and I must say I am feeling like I have made a new friend for life with this breeder. I know how hard it is and confusing too. Hang in there and don't give up or in or comprimise because you will find the right one. It is so worth the process and the wait if you have to. 

Happily,
MC


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Below are links to four of the GR clubs breeder/puppy referral pages in the New Jersey, New York area. 


http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.htm

http://www.njpbgrc.org/njpbgrc_website_new_006.htm

http://www.hvgrc.org/puppies.html

http://www.lenapegoldenretrieverclub.org/puppies.htm

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you thought about a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The local clubs are most times a great resource. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Also, try the "search" feature on this forum since the topic has come up often lately. There are lots of threads that might interest you.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Below are links to four of the GR clubs breeder/puppy referral pages in the New Jersey, New York area.
> 
> 
> http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.htm
> ...


Thanks everyone. O.k I check the second link and call some breeders. I never contact these breeders before, so thanks for letting me know about this 

I have contacted Alraym's Goldens [Breeder: Raymond and Alice Heiser]. The pups will be ready to go home Early October. He is selling them for $1500 [that seems to be the Average "price" in my area]. Both the Sire and the Dam have all there clearances [according to him]. He does not have the Sire though. I need to contact him again tomorrow to see if he has the certificates. He seems nice and knowledgeable. I can the see the pups when there are 4-5 weeks old. And by 7 weeks he will allow me to take the pup.

I also contacted Kalm Sea Goldens [Breeder: Sue Robbins], she is also selling pups for $1500. Pups will be born by October 4th, and ready to go home around Thanksgiving. According to her, both the Dam and the Sire has all the clearances. I also need to contact her to see if she has the certificates. She going to email me a "Application" that I need to fill out in order for her to make a decision. 

EDIT: I also contacted Goldilocks Goldens [Breeder: Constance and Tim Foust], she seeing puppies for $1500 as well. 
This is her website. What you guys think?

http://www.goldilocksgoldens.com/

They all live in NJ, easily accessible for where I live. Do you people know these breeders?

I am going to contact the other breeders and search some more. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Judi said:


> Have you thought about a Golden Retriever Rescue?


Yes, I have, but I wanted to get a Golden Puppy. They do not seem to carry puppies, only "adult" Goldens.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden101 said:


> Yes, I have, but I wanted to get a Golden Puppy. They do not seem to carry puppies, only "adult" Goldens.


That is not entirely true. Sometimes there are puppies available.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a few more links you may find helpful but you will need more specific info on the litter parents - registered names or AKC registration numbers - to check them out.

OFA website - http://www.offa.org/ (database for hips, elbows, hearts)

CERF website - http://www.vmdb.org/verify.html (database for eyes)

K9Data - http://www.k9data.com/ (useful to research pedigrees)

If you enter just the Kennel name on these sites it will list every dog in the database with that name in it's name. However if the dog(s) are not listed in these databases it does not mean that they don't have clearances, it just means that they are not listed with these organizations. You will need to speak to the breeder about the clearances in this case.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Judi said:


> That is not entirely true. Sometimes there are puppies available.


The ones I have contacted only had adult Goldens, but I will research this as well.


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

hi...am going thru the process of selecting a breeder...looking thru the hvgrc who did u find toi be good...would appreciate your take, sincerely june


----------



## mldsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

*Which breeder did posters go with?*

We are also researching and have come across the same breeders. Any updates on where posters bought their puppies would be appreciated. This is so overwhelming!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

mldsmom said:


> We are also researching and have come across the same breeders. Any updates on where posters bought their puppies would be appreciated. This is so overwhelming!
> Thanks so much!


My breeder has three male puppies left from her second litter. Her first was sold out before they were born. She is a reputable breeder in NJ. Check it out:

WindyRidgesGoldens.com

She is wonderful and will answer all your questions. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear you found a breeder you feel comfortable with. We will be looking forward to lots of puppy pictures.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I was very pleased with our breeder & she has a good reputation.. She is in Erie PA. Not sure what distance you are willing to travel. Several other members on the board also have her puppies.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

http://www.doggies.com/golden_retriever/new_jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MGMF said:


> http://www.doggies.com/golden_retriever/new_jersey



Sorry but I would not recommend anyone looking for reputable breeders to go to that site. Although you might find a reputable breeder listed there, it is a clearing house for any breeder who wants to be listed. No code of ethics, no requirements, breeders of mixed breeds and all kinds of non reputable breeding practices. JMO


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Sorry but I would not recommend anyone looking for reputable breeders to go to that site. Although you might find a reputable breeder listed there, it is a clearing house for any breeder who wants to be listed. No code of ethics, no requirements, breeders of mixed breeds and all kinds of non reputable breeding practices. JMO


 
I disagree. Though anyone can list I do not find this source less informative. I know of some good breeders on this site. I will agree there are very poor ones too! Just like any recommended breeder you need to do your homework. The parent clubs do not guarentee their breeders. They guarentee they are members of the club. Some of the clubs are very political and only recommend their personal choices. I am not putting down anyone or the clubs I to have enjoyed. I am just saying it is more about the understanding of what is a good breeder. Even with the best of breeders the puppy purchaser still needs to research and know what they are getting. Just because they are part of these clubs doesn't mean they have better dogs. 

This is another good site for references
http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/index.html


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MGMF said:


> I disagree. Though anyone can list I do not find this source less informative. I know of some good breeders on this site. I will agree there are very poor ones too! Just like any recommended breeder you need to do your homework. The parent clubs do not guarentee their breeders. They guarentee they are members of the club. Some of the clubs are very political and only recommend their personal choices. I am not putting down anyone or the clubs I to have enjoyed. I am just saying it is more about the understanding of what is a good breeder. Even with the best of breeders the puppy purchaser still needs to research and know what they are getting. Just because they are part of these clubs doesn't mean they have better dogs.
> 
> This is another good site for references
> http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/index.html


Guess we will agree to disagree.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi

Have you tried Diane Mellon. I know she just had a nice litter of puppies. She is in tinton falls NJ and I have seen her dogs and they are all nice looking dogs and I know she does have all the clearances. You could email her and see if she is expecting a litter of puppies soon. She just had a litter go home recently. I used to go to her house quite frequently to pick up raw food from her but my new golden does not like raw go figure. Here is her website:

http://www.goldiggers.com/

I am not sure how much she charges for goldens but I dont believe it was high cause I remember her telling me and it was a decent price at the time.

Kim


----------



## Rk11 (May 7, 2021)

MCHarmon said:


> Hey Golden101
> 
> I have found this forum to be just wonderful and I must agree witht the previous post about the golden retriever club referrals. I just completed my research and intensive vetting process. After I determined exactly what I wanted in a breeder and puppy I used the internet, this forum, vet referrals, friend referrals, and mostly the club referral to begin vetting out which breeder would be the best to visit and go into a more advanced process. I would be happy to PM with you or e-mail you more about my sucess. We just put a deposit on a puppy and I must say I am feeling like I have made a new friend for life with this breeder. I know how hard it is and confusing too. Hang in there and don't give up or in or comprimise because you will find the right one. It is so worth the process and the wait if you have to.
> 
> ...


Hi, I know this is a super delayed response, however, I just came across this forum and was wondering if you could PM me with the information you gathered/ your success. It seems like you have a lot of knowledge. I’ve been looking for a reputable golden breeder for a while and I must say I am struggling. I’d appreciate any help you could give.


----------

